# Brownout when using microwave- shuts microwave off



## zannej (Aug 26, 2015)

This just started today and has never happened before. I went to cook something in the 1200W microwave. I turned it on and 3 seconds in the lights in the house dimmed and the microwave turned off and reset (like it does when it gets unplugged and plugged back in or when the power goes out).

We've had the microwave for several months to a year and never had brownouts when using it before.

I suspect it could be the breaker or maybe some of the wires to the house got fried again.

Any ideas? How would I troubleshoot this? I need to be able to use my microwave since I don't have a working oven.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2015)

Sounds like it should have tripped a breaker or blown a fuse, what size fuses or breaker is on that line.
You could plug it into a different circuit and see if you get the same effect.


----------



## zannej (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm not quite sure. I'll have to look at the box in the morning when there is more light and see if I can figure out which one its on.

Just realized that my air conditioner is not working. Went to check it and there doesn't appear to be any power to the thermostat.

My brother went and looked at the breaker box and claimed everything was on.

Gonna see if I can get my certified electrician friend over to take a look. I have a switch to swap over to generator power that I can use to shut off power to the box. I hope I'm still able to flip it. It hasn't been used in years.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2015)

If you're not comfortable digging in yourself. don't do anything until you get sparky out to have a look.


----------



## zannej (Aug 27, 2015)

I hope he can come out soon. I just tried to flush the toilet and it wouldn't go... No water refilling the tank. I think the power must be out to the well. I checked and all of the breakers are on. I even flipped a few on and off.

At least some of the power is still working... Gonna have to see if I can find a voltmeter for my friend to use. But the lights in the room with my electrical toolbox don't work.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 27, 2015)

Sounds like you have lost one of the hot legs feeding your house. I would call the POCO. This often a loose connection in the meter pan or at one of the POCO connections.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 27, 2015)

I think Joe has it right.


----------



## zannej (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks, Joe. I really don't know much about the stuff in the box. Took some pictures:


















Just called the power company and they are sending out a trouble call. Also got them to correct my neighbor's address in the system bc he was still claiming my address.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 27, 2015)

Let us know what they find.


----------



## zannej (Aug 27, 2015)

Joe wins today. It was a loose connection at the top of the meter pole. That was the first place I asked them to check, but they decided to check every other pole in the yard first. But now its fixed.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know the outcome.


----------



## zannej (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Would have wasted more time trying to find an electrician otherwise. 
Although it was funny-- I told the guys they should check the top of the meter pole because that was where something burned out last time. They decided to check every other pole in the yard first (I think there were 2 or 3 others) and THEN checked the meter pole. Granted, I know why they did that-- to see if the interrupt was before the meter pole since the other poles were on the way.

One of the guys at first said "Well, nothing wrong here" when he checked the meter and the other guy pointed out that if we were running something large it would probably change and they couldn't tell when the larger items were not running. Glad he decided to check.


----------

